# ASX Mini SPI 200™ Index Futures



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2015)

The ASX is set to open a mini SPI futures contract at $5 a tick. This is great news for all those poor suckers trading CFDs. Clearly a response to the reduced volume of retail traders trading futs. Lets hope they are more successful than the rest of the new ASX products they have launched over the last 30 years. 

http://www.sfe.com.au/content/notices/2015/1032.15.09.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/communications/notices/2015/1032.15.09.a.pdf


----------



## skc (8 September 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> The ASX is set to open a mini SPI futures contract at $5 a tick. This is great news for all those poor suckers trading CFDs. Clearly a response to the reduced volume of retail traders trading futs. Lets hope they are more successful than the rest of the new ASX products they have launched over the last 30 years.
> 
> http://www.sfe.com.au/content/notices/2015/1032.15.09.pdf
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/communications/notices/2015/1032.15.09.a.pdf




I'd be surprised if it attracts too many CFD punters into the real futures world.

CFD is popular not just because of the smaller contract size... but with so many global products available on one platform, it makes you feel like George Soros running your own hedge fund.

No new product by the ASX is going to beat that feeling


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 September 2015)

skc said:


> CFD is popular not just because of the smaller contract size... but with so many global products available on one platform, it makes you feel like George Soros running your own hedge fund.




Yep sadly I think you are right. And if they were trading exchange products who could they blame when their trades are stopped out. 

Actually I think it will attract the prop shops back to the spi. They could set up their trainees on it and give them $100 to $200 limits per day. Perfect intro rather than the bigger Index contracts.


----------



## cynic (8 September 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> The ASX is set to open a mini SPI futures contract at $5 a tick. This is great news for all those poor suckers trading CFDs. Clearly a response to the reduced volume of retail traders trading futs. Lets hope they are more successful than the rest of the new ASX products they have launched over the last 30 years.
> 
> http://www.sfe.com.au/content/notices/2015/1032.15.09.pdf
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/communications/notices/2015/1032.15.09.a.pdf



Let's hope they do better than they did with their ASX CFD products. My first order for quantity 1 was filled with 2 and negative 1 on backorder!!


----------



## skc (8 September 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep sadly I think you are right. And if they were trading exchange products who could they blame when their trades are stopped out.
> 
> Actually I think it will attract the prop shops back to the spi. They could set up their trainees on it and give them $100 to $200 limits per day. Perfect intro rather than the bigger Index contracts.




That's true. Also potentially useful for CFD providers to do some hedging...



cynic said:


> Let's hope they do better than they did with their ASX CFD products. My first order for quantity 1 was filled with 2 and negative 1 on backorder!!




It was such a failure...


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2015)

Nice idea, although six years late. It would have been nice to introduce this after the GFC. They could also create futures on a few sector indicies (XMJ, XFJ, XNJ, XSO) to allow investors to hedge/speculate on those sectors.


----------



## CanOz (8 September 2015)

Any idea what the ramp up in liquidity might look like on this? I guess there will be some arbitrage algos making sure it's in tune with the big contract....will that make it liquid enough to trade when it's launched?


----------



## dead trader (9 September 2015)

This is great news!! I think $25 per point for the regular SPI is a little out of my comfort zone. I've heard the ASX market can be subject to manipulation though - so I wonder whether there will be measures in place to prevent that happening to this mini SPI.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 September 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> I've heard the ASX market can be subject to manipulation though - so I wonder whether there will be measures in place to prevent that happening to this mini SPI.




What does that mean?


----------



## CanOz (11 September 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> This is great news!! I think $25 per point for the regular SPI is a little out of my comfort zone. I've heard the ASX market can be subject to manipulation though - so I wonder whether there will be measures in place to prevent that happening to this mini SPI.





I think he means like this.....

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29801&page=2&p=882608#post882608


----------



## blue0810 (11 September 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> The ASX is set to open a mini SPI futures contract at $5 a tick.
> ..




Good  to know  .. keen to trade.

Thanks   for the links.


----------



## dead trader (11 September 2015)

Hi CanOz, I is a she. Just a little FYI. It's ok. I'm not offended. Most traders and investors I've met are male so it's quite common for me to be mistaken for a male. [emoji4]


----------



## CanOz (11 September 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Hi CanOz, I is a she. Just a little FYI. It's ok. I'm not offended. Most traders and investors I've met are male so it's quite common for me to be mistaken for a male. [emoji4]





Ooops, point taken


----------



## kid hustlr (9 February 2019)

Hi,

does anybody trade these or look at market data? Are there Algo's keeping a tight spread on the market during the cash hours or is the spread really wide?


----------



## cutz (12 May 2020)

*ASX Mini SPI 200™ Index Futures*

Hello,

Could anyone here who trades this product please comment on spreads and liquidity..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RazzaDazzla (3 July 2020)

cutz said:


> *ASX Mini SPI 200™ Index Futures*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...




I've traded it previously using IB. From memory, there was a 1 or 2 point spread during the day, this widened by I think maybe as much as 5-10 points during the night session? So there is the risk of slippage.

I've just tried adding it to IB now to have a look and it's not available to trade. IB chat has just told me:
_"The last month that we offer trading [for MSPI] is June 2020"_

They went on to add:
_"It is a business decision"_

I'm assuming IB just didn't have enough punters trading it.


----------



## cutz (5 July 2020)

RazzaDazzla said:


> I've traded it previously using IB. From memory, there was a 1 or 2 point spread during the day, this widened by I think maybe as much as 5-10 points during the night session? So there is the risk of slippage.
> 
> I've just tried adding it to IB now to have a look and it's not available to trade. IB chat has just told me:
> _"The last month that we offer trading [for MSPI] is June 2020"_
> ...




Thanks mate, shame the interest wasn't there.


----------

